# What food should I change to for Robo hamster?



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

I currently feed my robo JR Farm Feast for dwarf hamsters but I would like to change foods. 

What would you recommend?


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not really au fait with what hams are fed, but RatRations do several hamster mixes.

I can't give a personal review of those, but I've used their complete dry rat mixes for years with much success & they develop mixes with the help of breeders:

http://www.ratrations.com/hamster-mixtures-c-85.html?zenid=rvj640to8i2g0i0f8kbikd81d5


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

simplysardonic said:


> I'm not really au fait with what hams are fed, but RatRations do several hamster mixes.
> 
> I can't give a personal review of those, but I've used their complete dry rat mixes for years with much success & they develop mixes with the help of breeders:
> 
> http://www.ratrations.com/hamster-mixtures-c-85.html?zenid=rvj640to8i2g0i0f8kbikd81d5


Thank you for that. I've had a look at the link and sadly there is nothing suitable.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

What is it about the food he's on that's meaning you want to change? That info would help advise


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Torin. said:


> What is it about the food he's on that's meaning you want to change? That info would help advise


Nothing wrong with the food itself, just I can only get it from zooplus and they do ask for a minimum payment before they ship out and so I end up buying things I don't really need just to get the food. So something I can get easier would be helpful.


----------

